# on line fulfillment services that let you have your own URL?



## Bill May (Sep 11, 2007)

Does anyone know of an on line company, like cafepress, that will supply all the printing,shipping, billing and customer support and give you the predesigned web sites but still let you have your own web site address? Not cafepress/yourname. I have a specific 3 line phrase that I want to use to start a web site. I want to also sell the phrase on all other items like tote bags,hats,bumper stickers etc... This same phrase can be adjusted to fit anyone anywhere. The whole world is my market. I want to grow this site and advertise my site not someone else's. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions that will help launch this site?


----------



## doodlingjim (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: on line shops*


```
like cafepress, that will supply all the printing,shipping, billing and customer support and give you the predesigned web sites but still let you have your own web site address?
```
I Think Custom T-shirts - Design, buy or sell customized TShirts : Spreadshirt 
Subscribe as 'premium' member and create your own shop settings and including your own url


----------



## Bill May (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: on line shops*

I want to thank doodlingjim for his answer to my question. The site suggested is exactly what I was looking for and I would not have found it without help. I just joined this group and will check it every day to see if I can ever help another person out. This type of help is great !!! Thank you all !!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Does anyone know of an on line company, like cafepress, that will supply all the printing,shipping, billing and customer support and give you the predesigned web sites but still let you have your own web site address?


you can do this with CafePress as well. You would just need to install a script on your website like cpshop and you can host your cafepress products on your own website.



> Anyone have any ideas or suggestions that will help launch this site?


Lots of ideas on how to promote a website are posted in our T-Shirt Marketing section of the forum. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/

Use the search function of the forum to find lots of tips for just about every aspect of starting your business


----------



## keegs11 (Jul 10, 2007)

Merch Lackey - Band Merch, Store Merch, Tour Merch, Wholesale Merch, And More


----------

